# Dad got ripped off!



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Woah! Just found out my dad swapped a 10" delhezi bichir and a 20" tire-track eel......























.....for 10 platys! wtf! :lol2:


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

that's crazy!!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

so thats where you get your brains (or lack of) from lol.

did he teach you how to dance as well?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

shush :Na_Na_Na_Na:

he just wanted them gone, and thats all they'd offer.

And to be fair, i didi get the birchir for free cause i was shagging one of the people working there :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> shush :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> he just wanted them gone, and thats all they'd offer.
> 
> And to be fair, i didi get the birchir for free cause i was shagging one of the people working there :lol2::lol2::lol2:


thats because youre a dirty little whore.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Too right. : victory:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

slowly backs out of the fish section :lol2:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Esfa said:


> shush :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> he just wanted them gone, and thats all they'd offer.
> 
> And to be fair, i didi get the birchir for free cause* i was shagging* one of the people working there :lol2::lol2::lol2:


So your not fussy then... lol which fish floated your boat or whatever came up.

Liz


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> So your not fussy then... lol which fish floated your boat or whatever came up.
> 
> Liz


we already knew he werent fussy. Remember ash?


I await your comebacks Ash and Matt. Not you CUMbacks, just comebacks . (did you like the pun)


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Esfa said:


> shush :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> he just wanted them gone, and thats all they'd offer.
> 
> And to be fair, i didi get the birchir for free cause i was shagging one of the people working there :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
Err you great big dirty gay boy!:lol2: 

Esfa's Prices:

Dance - 1p
Strip Tease - 50p
Touchy Touchy - £1
B.J - He pays you
Sex - Also pays you:lol2:


----------



## ecokid (Nov 4, 2008)

Who thought the fish section could be so.... lewd?!


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

ecokid said:


> Who thought the fish section could be so.... lewd?!


 
Every thread he makes is.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

ecokid said:


> Who thought the fish section could be so.... lewd?!


 
you wanna come here more often.

esfa is the recently resurrected, foul mouthed, uncultured, promiscuous slag.


ash is the more mature, slightly cultured slag with debateable standards.

Trillian being the voice of reason

Xyra being the new guy, who seems altogether too focused on fish

then me. the untouchable, next to perfect adonis. Despite Ash and esfas constant chat up lines and sexual approachs


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

sorry, not great on fish, so how much was what your dad had worth and how much were the fish he got in return worth???


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

slr123 said:


> sorry, not great on fish, so how much was what your dad had worth and how much were the fish he got in return worth???


Well the shop now has the bichir marked up for £45 and the eel up for £30.

the platys were worth £11. In total. :lol2::lol2:

These are shop prices, mind.


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

ah i c, not good then


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> ash is the more mature, slightly cultured slag with debateable standards.


See, I am telling you, thats _almost_ a compliment :flrt:



mike515 said:


> Xyra being the new guy, who seems altogether too focused on fish


So true. He is yet to come into our chatting shit thread. 



mike515 said:


> Despite Ash and esfas constant chat up lines and sexual approachs


One day, I'll get ya :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> See, I am telling you, thats _almost_ a compliment :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


want a bet?



Jb1432 said:


>


 
haha, First videos, then photos. RFUK has basically become Esfas facebook page


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Esfa said:


> shush :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> he just wanted them gone, and thats all they'd offer.
> 
> And to be fair, i didi get the birchir for free cause i was shagging one of the people working there :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Do they now have a sign 'Please refrain from dipping any part of your anatomy into the koi pond'


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

mike515 said:


> want a bet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol2::no1: 
xx


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

retri said:


> Do they now have a sign 'Please refrain from dipping any part of your anatomy into the koi pond'


please don't f**k the koi?




as a side note. Anyone else noticed that this topic is becoming fairly 18+? but yet we're getting away with it. hmmm. maybe my point about lack of moderators going into fishkeeping section was valid afterall?.


I await your response (Jack) with anticipation


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Yea i have noticed it is slowly turning into 18+ :lol2:
xx


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Err you great big dirty gay boy!:lol2:
> 
> Esfa's Prices:
> 
> ...


what a coincidence!!! i got £1.51 on me n im lookin for a dirty slag:whistling2:


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

and.....u lot on the fish forum...r wierdo's....i may get me some fish....


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Daleos89 said:


> and.....u lot on the fish forum...r wierdo's....i may get me some fish....


I am not weird i am just slightly crazy (even though i hardly come on the fish section) lol
xx


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> I am not weird i am just slightly crazy (even though i hardly come on the fish section) lol
> xx


course u my luvvly...and u keep tellin urself that!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

we aint wierdos. We're pervy old gits. It's fun


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

mike515 said:


> we aint wierdos. We're pervy old gits. It's fun


ah ha! in that case im stealin my mums fiance's fish....or even better cuz im not that into fish....i shall pretend to have a fishsnake...yup thas it.....i has a fishsnake


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Well the shop now has the bichir marked up for £45 and the eel up for £30.
> 
> the platys were worth £11. In total. :lol2::lol2:
> 
> These are shop prices, mind.


 If he wanted them gone and was happy with what he got then he wasn't ripped off was he?
And please mind your mouth pet, as children read these threads.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Daleos89 said:


> course u my luvvly...and u keep tellin urself that!


I will :lol2:
xx


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Daleos89 said:


> ah ha! in that case im stealin my mums fiance's fish....or even better cuz im not that into fish....i shall pretend to have a fishsnake...yup thas it.....i has a fishsnake


lol a fishsnake  what colour is it?
xx


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Woah! Just found out my dad swapped a 10" delhezi bichir and a 20" tire-track eel......


Throw the platy's at him...Then go steal the fish back, or give them to me.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Daleos89 said:


> /..


lol, you know you love me Daleos :flrt:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> lol, you know you love me Daleos :flrt:


:lol2: who wouldn't love you Ash :whistling2: *cough* 
xx


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> :lol2: who wouldn't love you Ash :whistling2: *cough*
> xx


Zactly :flrt:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Throw the platy's at him...Then go steal the fish back, or give them to me.


haha, i did kind of promise you the bichir like a year ago! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Zactly :flrt:


:lol2: 
xx


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Esfa said:


> haha, i did kind of promise you the bichir like a year ago! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:devil:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Esfa said:


> haha, i did kind of promise you the bichir like a year ago! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Breaking Promises you naughty boy :lol2: 
xx


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

He's a weird & demented boy.Don't compliment it:lol2:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> He's a weird & demented boy.Don't compliment it:lol2:


Lol, Yeh he is gonna take it as a complment lol  
x


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> lol a fishsnake  what colour is it?
> xx


 Pink...and purple


AshMashMash said:


> lol, you know you love me Daleos :flrt:


 ... i cannae help it...its the eye on msn...it just does it for me


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Daleos89 said:


> ... i cannae help it...its the eye on msn...it just does it for me












Phwoar! :lol2:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> slowly backs out of the fish section


Stay. We have cookies. :2thumb:



mike515 said:


> Trillian being the voice of reason...


...on a forum gone mad! :whistling2:



indigo_rock_girl said:


> Yea i have noticed it is slowly turning into 18+


Only 'coz Esfa's too young for that particular forum so had to make his own...:lol2:


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Phwoar! :lol2:


...if only this was 18+..........


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> :lol2: who wouldn't love you Ash :whistling2: *cough*
> xx


Esfa stopped _lovin_ ash the min he got clap. Thats why they are no-more:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: 

ONLY JOKING boys.


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

*backs away from ash*


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Jb1432 said:


> Esfa stopped _lovin_ ash the min he got clap. Thats why they are no-more:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> ONLY JOKING boys.


whose joking?


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

mike515 said:


> whose joking?


Do you have insider information then, mike? :whistling2:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Trillian said:


> Stay. We have cookies. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm cookies it is tempting lol. 
xx


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> hmmmm cookies it is tempting lol.
> xx


Chocolate chip of course...: victory:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Trillian said:


> Chocolate chip of course...: victory:


yum *stays and eats some cookies* i cant stay long though i need my sleep :flrt: even though i wont be able to sleep 
xx


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I dont have the clap, and I have a text on my phone to prove it.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Esfa said:


> I dont have the clap, and I have a text on my phone to prove it.


my phone has no battery :lol2: 
xx


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Esfa said:


> I dont have the clap, and I have a text on my phone to prove it.


 
I dnt wish to have your number matt sorry: victory::lol2:


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

Esfa said:


> I dont have the clap, and I have a text on my phone to prove it.


hmmmm....


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

trill, they're choc chip and peanut. that's false advertising and im sueing you.


Esfa you wish it was just the clap. A certain Team America song springs to mind. Just change the word everyone to matt and ash


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

mike515 said:


> trill, they're choc chip and peanut. that's false advertising and im sueing you.
> 
> 
> Esfa you wish it was just the clap. A certain Team America song springs to mind. Just change the word everyone to matt and ash


:lol2: 
xx


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

mike515 said:


> trill, they're choc chip and peanut. that's false advertising and im sueing you.
> 
> 
> Esfa you wish it was just the clap. A certain Team America song springs to mind. Just change the word everyone to matt and ash


lmao!!!


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

mike515 said:


> trill, they're choc chip and peanut.


Trust you to notice the *nuts*. Esfa's influence must be rubbing off on you...but not literally, I hasten to add! :lol2:


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

Daleos89 said:


> ...if only this was 18+..........


Im glad this isnt 18+ Dont needa see a 3rd eye now do we.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

That is a rip-off tbh.....

And this friend is creepy on Soooo many levels!:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow... so, yeh. Your dad got some paties eh?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Wow... so, yeh. Your dad got some *paties *eh?


 i swear that said pastries lol:mf_dribble:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

herpmad_boi said:


> i swear that said pastries lol:mf_dribble:


I'm such a friggin fail. 

Here you go, pasties, pastries, and platies:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I dont know which one i prefer, decisions!.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

mike515 said:


> trill, they're choc chip and peanut. that's false advertising and im sueing you.


Actually they're chocolate chip and walnut so I'll countersue for libel...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Trillian said:


> Actually they're chocolate chip and walnut so I'll countersue for libel...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


what sort of cock jockey puts walnuts in cookies? Choc chip and peanut is the only acceptable nutty combo.



You can try and sue. I ain't got anything to offer but im sure that I could make you an offer of maybe 2 pound a month till the debt is settled


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

mike515 said:


> Choc chip and peanut is the only acceptable nutty combo.


Outside of yourself and Esfa of course...:2thumb:



> I ain't got anything to offer but im sure that I could make you an offer...


Oh I'm sure I could think of something...:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

seriously though. Where's the mods? It's turning out a little suggestive. Good times.


Trill, im intrigued as to what these ideas you have are? I'm not crossing the water. You'd have to come to me ::mf_dribble:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> seriously though. Where's the mods?


Busy banning stroppy teens and their nasty swearing habits :whip::lol2:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> I'm such a friggin fail.
> 
> Here you go, pasties, pastries, and platies:


 
I think we've already heard enough of how you like meat in your mouth:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Busy banning stroppy teens and their nasty swearing habits :whip::lol2:


lol ...


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Busy banning stroppy teens and their nasty swearing habits


Is Esfa gone again then? :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Trillian said:


> Is Esfa gone again then? :lol2:


Not Matt this time, Matty. 

Must be something in the name. 

How long then, do you reckon, before Jack see's this and moves all these stupid posts into the Old Gits thread?


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

He's prob given up at this stage...:2thumb:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

mike515 said:


> seriously though. Where's the mods? It's turning out a little suggestive. Good times.
> 
> 
> Trill, im intrigued as to what these ideas you have are? I'm not crossing the water. You'd have to come to me ::mf_dribble:


Never too far away Mike, never too far away. 



AshMashMash said:


> Not Matt this time, Matty.
> 
> Must be something in the name.
> 
> How long then, do you reckon, before Jack see's this and moves all these stupid posts into the Old Gits thread?


A job for tomorrow, unless i get more stroppy teens. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

mike515 said:


> Trill, im intrigued as to what these ideas you have are? I'm not crossing the water. You'd have to come to me...


What? Set foot in that heathen country? I think not! :lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Trillian said:


> What? Set foot in that heathen country? I think not! :lol2:


Too right, keep your standards up! My family left to go back home 20 years ago, and forgot to take me back with em.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Too right, keep your standards up! My family left to go back home 20 years ago, and forgot to take me back with em.


Aww...bless.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Trillian said:


> What? Set foot in that heathen country? I think not! :lol2:


Well you'll regret that every day for the rest of your life. Just think what could have been



Snakes r grreat said:


> Too right, keep your standards up! My family left to go back home 20 years ago, and forgot to take me back with em.


Awww, nobody loves Jack. He's only got his snakes and they only put up with him because there's no other way of being fed


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

mike515 said:


> Well you'll regret that every day for the rest of your life. Just think what could have been


Maybe someday it'll be the plot of some great romance novel...:flrt:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Trillian said:


> Maybe someday it'll be the plot of some great romance novel...:flrt:


more of a dirty seedy tale of debauchery and fetish ::devil:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> Awww, nobody loves Jack. He's only got his snakes and they only put up with him because there's no other way of being fed


Aww, I love Jack, and his snake  :flrt: Not as much as your snake though mike :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

mike515 said:


> more of a dirty seedy tale of debauchery and fetish


Ooh-er! :mf_dribble:


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Esfa said:


> Woah! Just found out my dad swapped a 10" delhezi bichir and a 20" tire-track eel......
> .....for 10 platys! wtf! :lol2:


Ouch, I'm after both of those fish at roughly those sizes. I would have given good money & picked them up! I might have even chucked in some free platys as well.

Edit: in fact which shop did they go to? I'm tempted by the eel.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

xyra said:


> Edit: in fact which shop did they go to? I'm tempted by the eel.


Porton Pet and Aquatics near Salisbury. : victory:


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Esfa said:


> Porton Pet and Aquatics near Salisbury. : victory:



I've heard good things about them, not been yet. only about an hours drive away. Surprised a company with an apparently good reputation would do such an awful deal to a (presumably?) regular customer.

Might try and get there if I manage to get a spare couple of hours sometime later in the week. Although not sure if I would want to give money to them after that...


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

They used to be excellent. They were one of them little business, expensive but everyone knew their stuff, great quality etc. But god knows what's going on now, they've renovated the whole building, prices have come right down, no one knows anything, they seem to all be about money now. Before, they'd say, "no, that wont be suitable for your tank". but now they flog you anything - I heard one guy telling the woman to buy this tank, it was about 10 gallons, and then come back in a week, and get 4-5 goldfish... i was like.... oh dear... and then the woman goes "oh, I like that fish!" and pointed to an MBU puffer. To which the man replied, "that will go well in your tank, but you'll have to substitute a goldfish for it. Maybe 4 goldies and the puffer?"

omg. :bash:

rant over. :lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Esfa said:


> They used to be excellent. They were one of them little business, expensive but everyone knew their stuff, great quality etc. But god knows what's going on now, they've renovated the whole building, prices have come right down, no one knows anything, they seem to all be about money now. Before, they'd say, "no, that wont be suitable for your tank". but now they flog you anything - I heard one guy telling the woman to buy this tank, it was about 10 gallons, and then come back in a week, and get 4-5 goldfish... i was like.... oh dear... and then the woman goes "oh, I like that fish!" and pointed to an MBU puffer. To which the man replied, "that will go well in your tank, but you'll have to substitute a goldfish for it. Maybe 4 goldies and the puffer?"
> 
> omg. :bash:
> 
> rant over. :lol2:


There loss, they'll have to refund when the mbu eats all of them:lol2:.Why didn't you say anything you nubble:devil:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

thats such a fail!


----------

